# Where to live??



## kimberley30 (May 29, 2011)

Initially my boyfriend and I were considering moving to dubai, which we would still consider moving to. We have also been thinking about Qatar, Oman and Abu dhabu. Could anybody tell me if there is a better place to get work, I am in procurement and he is a plumber and heating engineer and also what the difference would be to live in each of those places? I have been to Oman on holiday and I really liked it there.

Thanks

Kim


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oman is going to be the 'cheapest' place to live. Abu dhabi the most expensive. Abu Dhabi the most city type entertainment, with Oman being the most sleepy but then most laid back of the three. Oman right now has alot of projects going on. Abu Dhabi still has projects going on. Oman has jobs but you probly will just have to search more and be more patient. They all three have their pluses and minuses. You dont have a country up there and didnt put anything about your personalities. Being outdoorsy, I am always going to choose the less city place. Omani's are still unspoiled that they are still nice to westerners and engaging in an everyday sort of way. Qatar and Abu Dhabi have more segregation because of the large expat communities tending to stick together. This though does make life 'easier' for an expat to adapt if you have a ready made community in the area. Abu Dhabi can never be a long term move as you only are staying as long as you have a visa, and the visa is attached to a job. Oman there is long term visas if you were to buy I believe. Qatar I am unsure, sorry. 

Depends on what you like to do, if you dont mind being a small minority or wish to be around similar people, expectations of period of being an expat in the area, and of course what type of jobs & salaries you get in each of the places.


----------



## kimberley30 (May 29, 2011)

That's really helpful thank you. We live in the uk. We would be looking to move somewhere that is easy to meet people and there are things to do. Reasons for us moving is that we feel there are better career opportunities and there is not much to do where we live and are looking to move where we can be outdoors and do things.

I have been to Oman before and I really liked it there. I am visiting a friend in Dubai in november so will b able to compare the two.

People don't seem to be very quick at responding regarding jobs. I have contacted agencies in Dubai and posted my cb on sites. I am wondering if it's because I am not available to move until the new year or that's just how it is over there!


----------

